# Three new GMO spuds earn permission from USDA



## daveomak (Nov 1, 2016)

Sounds like positive results from this GMO spud.....

With the action this fall from USDA, Calyxt now has two genetically modified potato varieties. The company got approval in 2014 for a variety that is now in field trials. *One of its genes, associated with the cancer-causing compound acrylamide, has been deactivated.*

http://www.foodsafetynews.com/2016/11/three-new-gmo-spuds-earn-permission-from-usda/#.WBiPveRSOUk


----------



## bmudd14474 (Nov 3, 2016)

Interesting read. Thanks for sharing.


----------

